# Rutenhalter fürs Belly



## daci7 (7. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin, 
hier mal mein kleiner Beitrag zur Bastelstunde. Grund dafür ist das Sauwetter ...

Ausgangsmaterial:
- Ein Reststück KG Rohr DN500 - 0€ (DN600 wär cooler gewesen, hatte ich aber nicht)
- Ein kleines Stück HT Rohr,keine Ahnung welcher Durchmesser - 1€
- zwei alte Packriemen - 0€
- Billiger Fußabtreter aus Gummi - 5€
- Schrauben - 1€
- Berkley Rutenhalter - 6€ bei 321..

1. Erstmal ein Stück KG Rohr zurechtschneiden, Rutenhalter anpassen und Halterung für den Rutenhalter anpassen.
2. Löcher für die Gurte zum festzurren reinschneiden.
3. Löcher ins HT Rohr bohren und Schrauben anpassen - Löcher ins KG Stück und den Kram festschrauben.


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

4. Alles wieder abschrauben und zwei drei Stöße aus der Sprühdose auf die Konstruktion.
5. Fußabtreter anpassen und zurechtschneiden als Schutz des Bellys beim Festschnallen.
6. Kram wieder anschrauben und Gummimatte unterkleben.
7. Anpassen und festschnallen :m

Kosten: 13€ und 45min Arbeit.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Perfekt sieht richtig gut aus und das für kleine Euros.#6


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Hab zwar kein Belly, find das aber trotzdem eine sehr gelungene Idee. #6


----------



## Trollwut (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Sieht sehr sauber aus.
Wie läuft das dann mit der zweiten Rute?
Kann mir vorstellen dann jedesmal beim Wurf an derselben hängen zu bleiben?
Ansonsten - ich hab schon einen Rutenhalter, aber vielleicht... :m


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Wird man dann sehen - war ja alles noch nicht so in Aktion.
Den Berkley Rutenhalter kann man in verschiedenen Positionen Arretieren.  Für mich als Rechtshänder ist die ganze Chose eh auf der linken Seite  verbaut und gedacht ist der Halter für ne "tote Rute" nach links  ausgelegt, sollte also nicht wirklich beim Werfen im Weg sein. Das Rohr  nach hinten raus ist nur ne plumpe Halterung, falls ne Rute im Weg ist -  hier wollte ich noch irgend eine Art von Arretierung einbauen, damit  ich nicht mal mit ner blöden Bewegung meine Rute versenke.

|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Achja, da mich jetz schon zwei Leute angequatsch haben:
Weder die Jerke, noch die Biomaster XH sind natürlich fürs Belly gedacht - die Ruten sind nur zu Präsentationszwecken benutzt


----------



## -MW- (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Sieht echt gut aus! Praxistauglichkeit schon geprüft? grade für ne tote Rute denk ich wäre sowas optimal zu nutzen. Bisher habe ich vom Belly immer nur eine Rute gefischt da ich schiss hatte das was ins Wasser fällt


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*



-MW- schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus! Praxistauglichkeit schon geprüft? grade für ne tote Rute denk ich wäre sowas optimal zu nutzen. Bisher habe ich vom Belly immer nur eine Rute gefischt da ich schiss hatte das was ins Wasser fällt



Leider hab ichs noch nich getestet - und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau wird das wohl auch noch was dauern. Ist auch für ne tote Rute gedacht - oder eben um ne zweite Spinnrute mitnehmen zu können und schnell wechseln zu können.


----------



## ivan67 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

sieht gut aus#6 werde es für mein belly nachbauen

gruß 
ivan67


----------



## zanderzone (13. Januar 2016)

Das ist meine Halterung für die Tote! Vorteil, muss die Rute nicht erst aus dem Halter heben, sondern kann sofort anschlagen..


----------



## zanderzone (13. Januar 2016)

Hier meine Echohalterung und mein Rutenhalter..

Aber für nen schnellen Eigenbau sieht deine Halterung echt gut aus!


----------



## daci7 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Das sieht natürlich nochmal schicker aus - leider hab ich keine Möglichkeit (und keine Erfahrung damit) Metall zu verarbeiten. Da besteht definitiv noch Nachholbedarf!
Du hast deine tote Rute nach rechts raus gebaut - stört das nicht beim werfen und/oder führen? Oder bist du Linkshänder?
#h


----------



## zanderzone (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

ich hatte die Echohalterung erst, da habe ich noch gar nicht über die tote Rute nachgedacht. Würde ich aber jetzt auch nicht anders machen, weil das hohe Echolot wahrscheinlich mehr stören würde bei der Führung.
Sie stört mich absolut nicht, da ich eine 2,4 m Drop-Shot-Rute nutze und diese schräg ausgelegt wird. Doof ist nur, dass ich beim Biss, erst dir aktive Rute in die linke Hand nehmen muss um anzuschlagen, aber man hat sich dran gewöhnt.


----------



## kneew (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Sieht beides sehr gut aus von euch beiden.. #6 muss mir auch grad was einfallen lassen zwecks Ruten mitnehmen auf dem BB. Mit Metall hab ich auch keine Erfahrungen aber denke mal mit Kunststoff geht auch einiges.. Werde mir einen Teil abgucken müssen von euren Sachen danke für's reinstellen hier. #6


----------



## OSSSSE (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly*

Bei decathlon gibt es jetzt endlich wieder einer vernünftige Auflage.
Für 4 Ruten von Seven Bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2019)

Sooo - hier kommt meine zweite Runde.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur einen Getränkehalter ans Belly zaubern ... dann hab ich an einen Tisch gedacht ... dann hab ich mich gefragt warum ich eigentlich mein Echo nicht aufm Belly mitnehmen kann ... naja, es ist ein wenig eskaliert im Baumarkt ...

So, jetz hab ich einen Tisch fürs Belly mit Echo drauf. Getränkehalter fehlt leider noch 

Knapp 20€ ausm Baumarkt für ein Regenblech, zwei Alu-Vierkantprofile, Rohrisolation und eine Montageplatte.






Die Profile unter das dünne Blech geschraubt, die Isolation darunter und das Montageblech darauf. 





Einen Winkel für die Geberstange noch an die Seite gepappt. Die Schrauben sind alle unterschiedliche - waren halt noch da.





Passt.





Sieht ganz ok aus finde ich. Leider musste ich noch einen Holzklotz verbauen - der wird natürlich so schnell wie möglich ausgetauscht.





Dann noch mit Spanngurten ans Belly gespannt uuuuuund ... fertig!




Ich denke meinen Kaffee werd ich wohl drauf abstellen können 
Morgen früh ist Stapellauf, da probier ichs mal aus.
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2019)

Denn mal gutes gelingen.


----------



## bombe20 (5. Januar 2019)

als getränkehalter habe ich bei mir im niva eine 75'' doppelmuffe ht rohr mit passendem deckel verwendet. den oberen dichtring sollte man besser entfernen, weil der bei konischen kaffeebechern von der tanke zupackt. aber behältnisse mit dem durchmesser einer bierflasche gehen da bequem rein.


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2019)

Besten Dank - klingt gut!


----------



## bombe20 (5. Januar 2019)

ich lese gerade, dass du vermutlich verzinktes stahlblech für den tisch verwendet hast und nicht, wie ich vorher angenommen habe, alu. mit selbstkebender magnetfolie under der muffe oder einem aufgeklebten neodymmagnet, den es ja in allen erdenklichen formen gibt, wärst du schön flexibel in der position deines getränks.


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> ich lese gerade, dass du vermutlich verzinktes stahlblech für den tisch verwendet hast und nicht, wie ich vorher angenommen habe, alu. mit selbstkebender magnetfolie under der muffe oder einem aufgeklebten neodymmagnet, den es ja in allen erdenklichen formen gibt, wärst du schön flexibel in der position deines getränks.


DAS ist ma ne geile Idee! Besten Dank!


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2019)

Der Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei.
Kaffebecher stand wie 'ne Eins.
Leider kein vorzeigbarer Fisch rausgekommen heut Morgen


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Januar 2019)

Echt geiles Projekt!  ich warte auf den Schirmhalter


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2019)

Hihi - dann hätt ich ja nen Segelboot 
Als nächstes wird erstmal ein Rutenhalter für ne tote Rute mit an die Geberstangenhalterung angebracht und dann kommt noch eine kleine Halterung auf die andere Seite. Dann ist mein Kutter fertig. Nicht, dass ich noch wegen Überladung kenter. 
Dann ist das nächste Projekt "Klopfen auf Waller vom Belly"  Aber eher wenns wieder wärmer wird


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Januar 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> .
> Dann ist das nächste Projekt "Klopfen auf Waller vom Belly"  Aber eher wenns wieder wärmer wird


Bei durchschlagendem Erfolg wären Wasserski eine Option


----------

